# Touareg face lift anyone?



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

VW dropped this off today for us to PDI for them.
Camera Phone pics but eh... But hey, it has SAT radio...... And a Q7 style display


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (06DeepBlack)*

Chris,
I'll call you in the morning.... we gotta talk. I have an idea!!!


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (06DeepBlack)*

Isn't this not for sale until sometime next year?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (chewym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewym* »_Isn't this not for sale until sometime next year?









That is correct, if you read the initial post is states that VW dropped this off for them to PDI for them. VW gets them 1st


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (06DeepBlack)*

*06DeepBlack - You forgot to mention which model it was, is it a V10?*


----------



## BoraWillTDI (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (V10)*

It isn't a v10, the tach goes to high.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (06DeepBlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06DeepBlack* »_









I am starting to feel a bit sick here. 


_Modified by bravocharlie at 8:00 AM 11-16-2006_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (spockcat)*

I'm told this is a VWoA vehicle and that it may be for some marketing company.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (BoraWillTDI)*

Well done* 06deepblack*
I love spy pics


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (BoraWillTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoraWillTDI* »_It isn't a v10, the tach goes to high.

*Nice observation, this confirms that it is not a V10; the tach redlines at 4500 RPM on the V10 Diesel. It appears from the blurry photo that this tach redlines at 6500 or so RPM, therfore not a Diesel. Diesel engines work at much lower RPM than normally aspirated engines.*


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

Its a v8. See the exhaust tips...


----------



## PCpassat06 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (06DeepBlack)*

Great rims! I was hoping those rims would come to North America!!


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (mech888)*

This vehicle is a V8. It does not have navigation, rear diff lock or 4 zone climatronic. It does have the power rear lift gate and rear window shades.
The door seals seem to be beefier than what I have seen before.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

Too bad it doesn't have the new NAV. I would like to have seen that.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Too bad it doesn't have the new NAV. I would like to have seen that.









Me too! 
It did have sat radio as posted already. There are some new menus on the MFI. I noticed a setting for snow tires and some maintenance reset functions. The new MFI display is really nice. I don't thing it had adaptive cruise control either at least it did not have the thumb wheel on any of the cruise buttons. The overhead compass display is backlit red and seems to be some sort of dot matrix arrangement.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

*Do the rear seats fold down differently so the rear seat cushions don't need to fold up against the front seats to make a flat cargo bed area?*
*A few more photos might be nice







*


----------



## FrankS (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: (V10)*

a bit hard to see from the blurry photo but does the speedo show only mph, no km/h in small numbers anymore?
Regards, Frank


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_*Do the rear seats fold down differently so the rear seat cushions don't need to fold up against the front seats to make a flat cargo bed area?*
*A few more photos might be nice







*

I did lift the seat cushions but I did not fold down the seat backs. I noticed that the mechanism associated with the seat cushions are different and covered in hard foam. Unfortunately I did not have as much time as I needed to really go through the entire vehicle. I did snap a few shots but nothing I noticed seemed different than the much higher quality images already available on various VW websites.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (FrankS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankS* »_a bit hard to see from the blurry photo but does the speedo show only mph, no km/h in small numbers anymore?
Regards, Frank


The speedo does not show km/h. I would not read allot into my posts on this as this is not necessarily a production vehicle.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re:  (v10tdiguy)*

I posted a module comparison of my 2006 V8 to the 2008 facelifted V8 over in the VAG-COM thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...14254


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
*A few more photos might be nice







*

More images below, please comment.


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

wow that weather stripping is way beefier...maybe they want to keep out the obnoxious road noise that I have in my t-reg. Also, the new MFI is great! Looks 7-series iDrive esque...


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (06DeepBlack)*

I dig that new MFI.


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (aircooled)*

We noticed this evening while PDI'in it that there are LED's in the speedo that starts at about 65mph. Still tryin to figure out what it's for... The coolest part is how the mirrors fold in. They dont' just fold in, the kinda swivel up at a 45' angle when they come in, since the mirrors are a lot taller. Engine block looks like that exactly out of a A8 or RS4. except it has 350hp.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (06DeepBlack)*

I would really like to retrofit that new red compass module in place of the hard to read blue module in my '05 V8.
Can't wait to get the new part# and try it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PRETTY!!!!!!!!


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (06DeepBlack)*

Chris,
*Thank you for sharing info about this vehicle!!*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (06DeepBlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06DeepBlack* »_We noticed this evening while PDI'in it that there are LED's in the speedo that starts at about 65mph.

I wonder if the LED's are related to the snow tire setting in the MFI. It looked like a speed is set on that menu. There was a speed set when I scrolled through that was around the speed you mention above.


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 7:07 AM 11-17-2006_


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'll be ready to buy in 24-36 months, hopefully, and am very happy with what I'm seeing.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

It really looks like they went out of their way to sound isolate the cabin. Even the area under the rear seats (that I now use for storage) has sound dampening materials.
If the basic body style (ie. doors) has not changed, I wonder how hard it would be to retrofit the door seals or even the material under the seats?
P.S. Thanks for the pics!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_It really looks like they went out of their way to sound isolate the cabin. Even the area under the rear seats (that I now use for storage) has sound dampening materials.
If the basic body style (ie. doors) has not changed, I wonder how hard it would be to retrofit the door seals or even the material under the seats?
P.S. Thanks for the pics!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My first thought was that the foam under the seats was to protect the seatbacks from becoming punctured when the seats are folded.
There's no reason that one should have to keep towels under the buttcushions of the rear seats of a $40k vehicle in order to make sure that upholstery doesn't get torn or punctured when the seats are folded.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_
If the basic body style (ie. doors) has not changed, I wonder how hard it would be to retrofit the door seals or even the material under the seats?


It looks to me like you could retrofit most if not all of the items if cost is not a concern. The things I noticed were in comparison to my "04" so I am not sure if some of these items have already been adopted in the later models. It does not show well in my pics but there is a metal piece on the body that interfaces with the door seal that is not present on my "04"


----------



## amv (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (06DeepBlack)*

Thanks for sharing








the new MFI is great


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
Can't wait to get the new part# and try it out 


Here is the p/n for the control module shown above 7L6 919 044 Q


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_
Here is the p/n for the control module shown above 7L6 919 044 Q

Looks like the complete part# will be 7L6 919 044 Q 5J6 for the grey version, but still shows as "no parts found" at 1stVWparts.
Thanks for the info - will keep trying. It should only cost about $175 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you know anywhere that has this part available, please let me know.
Thanks again.
FYI: Current part# is 7L6 919 044 N 5J6, so it appears to be simply an updated part, not a redesign - good news!



_Modified by henna gaijin at 12:35 PM 11-17-2006_


----------



## amv (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (06DeepBlack)*









Why? Why that antenna is black?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (amv)*

I would like that sharkfin for my TOUAREG. I don't much care for the one that came on the 2006.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Do you mean the CB radio antenna RJ ?
I hear ya....it is a little big.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_
Here is the p/n for the control module shown above 7L6 919 044 Q

Did you notice that the date is also displayed? I doubt that you would be able to use the new part as I'm not certain that you would have any means of setting the date via the old MFI.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_
Did you notice that the date is also displayed? I doubt that you would be able to use the new part as I'm not certain that you would have any means of setting the date via the old MFI.

Good point, I am not sure what it would do. Someone would have to try it and see. It may display whatever info is available.


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

Now if they would only bring back the Nappa Leather!


----------



## deerejimd (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

BTW, the MFI shows km/h right in the bottom center. My last rental Passat did the same, speedometer read km/h, the little display underneath read mph.


----------



## mattl2004v8touareg (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (06DeepBlack)*

i like the face lift, but dont like the rims and stock tires. Yah it looks to be a v8, you can tell by the exhaust tips. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (mattl2004v8touareg)*

Oh and about the km/h readout not being in the speedo...
how about it in real time digital readout?
Touareg KM/H Readout (YouTube)








Here are some more pics v10tdiguy and myself took yesterday.








What I was talking about the LED's in the speedo.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (06DeepBlack)*

345 mi Range...... dream on.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_
345 mi Range...... dream on.









345 mi range
Plus the 44 mi already traveled
= 389 miles
Divided by 26.5 gllons in a full tank
= 14.7 mpg
I easily average more than that in my '05 V8.
Doesn't look like a dream to me








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (henna gaijin)*

The speedo LEDs are pretty cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
345 mi range
Plus the 44 mi already traveled
= 389 miles
Divided by 26.5 gllons in a full tank
= 14.7 mpg
I easily average more than that in my '05 V8.
Doesn't look like a dream to me









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry..... math was never my strong point!








Thats about what I was getting on my '04 V8.
I wonder if the Speedo LED's are related to the max speed warning in the MFI - otherwise I am clueless.


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (styx)*

For some reason I would want to say that some of the features were either not loaded in the vehicle or not activated. Nothing in the vehicles controls or features allow those LED's to activate..... Although I still love keyless start/stop in that car now. Now if it had NAV so we could see that 3D style display, that would be a bonus. The only other thing I'm thinkin is if the color TFT screen is standard or an upgrade...


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (06DeepBlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06DeepBlack* »_ Nothing in the vehicles controls or features allow those LED's to activate.....

Could the LED's be a reminder of a lowered max speed when snow tires are mounted?
I haven't seen anything beyond the menu heading "Snow Tires" but I wonder if the LED's are activated if you tell the car it has winter tires mounted ...












_Modified by henna gaijin at 7:30 AM 11-19-2006_


----------



## sebis (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (06DeepBlack)*

The word is the face lift will arrive in March. Anyone knows if it will have integrated Bluetooth like Q7?
--Sebis


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Touareg face lift anyone? (sebis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sebis* »_The word is the face lift will arrive in March. Anyone knows if it will have integrated Bluetooth like Q7?
--Sebis

It seems to share some other Q7 features(like the way the mirrors fold in and upward so maybe it will have Bluetooth. I don't like waiting to find out so am glad we went with the Q7. I also doubt the VW will have the amazing iPod integration(Audi Music Interface) which makes the iPod a seamless integration controlled with the MMI and displaying songs titles in the dash display... The rear seats look to be a bit different, but still have the rear portion going up first then folding the backrest. This is a crappy design which Audi fixed on the Q7(a lever is pulled on the side of the seat to fold the seat down in one easy motion- no removing the headrests either). The Q7 also has a reclining backrest which is sorely needed on the T-reg. I do like the new display in the center of the gauges and hope the new overhead compass will actually work without flashing and burning out(as ours currently is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) but it still resides in a very hard to see location(the Q7's compass is built in to the mirror).


_Modified by chickdr at 2:04 AM 2-18-2007_


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

The only facelift feature that I am mildly interested in is gauge pod, I wonder if they can be backfitted to my '07.


----------

